# Dream car/ truck



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So we have all these dream guitars post what about cars or trucks . For truck it be an 85 Chevy blazer 5k. There's one up my way a can't help but look at it on my way into the other town







and for a car would be a 59 Cadillac elderado










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


>


Ooo we passed one of those the other day in shit green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

That Caddie reminds me of Stephen King's Christine. Yes I know it was a Plymouth, but they're close and it gives me the *****! (Excellent book...shitty movie).


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if christine was my car, she would look like this. exactly. like. this. this is what i want specifically this


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BSTheTech said:


> That Caddie reminds me of Stephen King's Christine. Yes I know it was a Plymouth, but they're close and it gives me the *****! (Excellent book...shitty movie).


Is it a furry ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> Is it a Fury ?


Yup, 58.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A truck you say? I wanna a racing big rig!

Something like this. Unleash the beast!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BSTheTech said:


> Yup, 58.


They said the only car in 59 to match the caddies fins was a 59 Plymouth furry . Just a neat little fact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Or a car.......


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Or a car.......


Another Plymouth . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Another Plymouth .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it's not a Plymouth, it's a Ford Thunderbird.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> No it's not a Plymouth, it's a Ford Thunderbird.


Lol I see it now there's one of those on the Oleary corner. He drives it in the summer. I've spent years away from looking at cars so I'm a little rusty lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol I see it now there's one of those on the Oleary corner. He drives it in the summer. I've spent years away from looking at cars so I'm a little rusty lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love cars and trucks, especially big rigs. I know my way around the "black book".


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Lola said:


> A truck you say? I wanna a racing big rig!
> 
> Something like this. Unleash the beast!


I actually LOL'd when I saw this. Well played...


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> I love cars and trucks, especially big rigs. I know my way around the "black book".


Old frieghtliners and peterbuilt . Saw an old girl 60s/70s peterbuilt I think last year pulling a load of potatoes. With the big round front bumper and the the round single headlights on each fender. It was black 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

like this but black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

'bout as close as I'll come 'cause I've got the '52 GMC. Might get it road worthy next year.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.tonke.eu/en/collection/various/tonke-lowrider-410/


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

We're dreaming ?
This VW bus in AWD, but with 1000 km autonomy.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Without a doubt...a '70 Plymouth GTX....or the chickie next to it


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

SaucyJack said:


> Without a doubt...a '70 Plymouth GTX....or the chickie next to it


I think that the GTX would be less maintenance.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> So we have all these dream guitars post what about cars or trucks . For truck it be an 85 Chevy blazer 5k. There's one up my way a can't help but look at it on my way into the other town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love K5s! 

For a truck, mine would be a 1969 GMC.

For cars, a 1991 Honda/Acura NSX


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Old frieghtliners and peterbuilt . Saw an old girl 60s/70s peterbuilt I think last year pulling a load of potatoes. With the big round front bumper and the the round single headlights on each fender. It was black
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love old rigs. I grew up in a truck shop. My weakness is ol Jimmys and White Western Stars. Learned to drive rig in a 90's Star.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

SaucyJack said:


> Without a doubt...a '70 Plymouth GTX....or the chickie next to it


Isn't a GTO not GTX?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Isn't a GTO not GTX?


GTO was Pontiac. I'd take a LeMans over a GTO though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> GTO was Pontiac. I'd take a LeMans over a GTO though.


Yes I stand corrected! 

1970's SS Chevelle 454 big block! Nice car that shook the house to it's foundations!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Yes I stand corrected!
> 
> 1970's SS Chevelle 454 big block! Nice car that shook the house to it's foundations!


I love big blocks. We built an 86 Chev short wheel base 4x4 with a 454 a few summers ago.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I love big blocks. We built an 86 Chev short wheel base 4x4 with a 454 a few summers ago.


Short box pickup?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Short box pickup?


Yup. Lifted 10 inches, sitting on 40''s


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Yup. Lifted 10 inches, sitting on 40''s


We had a gorgeous blue one. Such a nice truck. A real looker!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

There's too many to choose from.
Small sport cars are out (I'm too old and decrepit to climb out of one. lol).
I like to be practical. Like a station wagon(ish).
To haul gear n' stuff and enough space to throw an air mattress into the back for .. um .. sleeping. yeah, sleeping.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've owned pretty much every iteration of the Z car with the exception of the latest one. This version has been out for 10 years now but still looks great to me, and prices are getting down there if you don't mind buying used. I'd love to get one while I'm still reasonably flexible  I'd want to keep my SUV though, hence the problem.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Easy choice for me, Audi RS6 Avant. 600HP wagon to haul groceries!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I think that the GTX would be less maintenance.



....and cheaper


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

They say never meet your heroes, but I sat in one of these once and it spoke to me....Ford GT heritage ed.









Prices on these have gone nuts in the past few years, so for now, I'm going to have to settle for my "reality" dream car that I bought last year....bird in the hand, as they say...
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="

__
https://flic.kr/p/35214946823
" title="Untitled"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4298/35214946823_55782c4590_k.jpg" width="2048" height="1536" alt="Untitled"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> Easy choice for me, Audi RS6 Avant. 600HP wagon to haul groceries!





Diablo said:


> They say never meet your heroes, but I sat in one of these once and it spoke to me....Ford GT heritage ed.


Finally some proper posts...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> There's too many to choose from.
> Small sport cars are out (I'm too old and decrepit to climb out of one. lol).
> I like to be practical. Like a station wagon(ish).
> To haul gear n' stuff and enough space to throw an air mattress into the back for .. um .. sleeping. yeah, sleeping.


My youngest son has a decked out Civic. It's definitely a journey trying to get in and out of the vehicle. But I love it on the DVP! Very maneuverable and quick.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> My youngest son has a decked out Civic. It's definitely a journey trying to get in and out of the vehicle. But I love it on the DVP! Very maneuverable and quick.


I know all about that. I've been building Hondas for years. I've still got my old CRX Si sitting in the driveway waiting for some attention and torture.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> For cars, a 1991 Honda/Acura NSX


I wrote that one down, then turned around and went for the electric VW bus.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> 'bout as close as I'll come 'cause I've got the '52 GMC. Might get it road worthy next year.


dude! is that yours? THAT is effing bad-ass!



laristotle said:


>


i had a 67 rear loader miller body. mildly worked 500 caddy. a 23 ft car that would beat 5.0 mustangs between the lights. fooled quite a few. the main problem was, nowhere to park it. everywhere i went, some old person would ask me to move it because it made them nervous. about half of my buddies refused to ride in it


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> dude! is that yours? THAT is effing bad-ass!
> 
> 
> 
> i had a 67 rear loader miller body. mildly worked 500 caddy. a 23 ft car that would beat 5.0 mustangs between the lights. fooled quite a few. the main problem was, nowhere to park it. everywhere i went, some old person would ask me to move it because it made them nervous. about half of my buddies refused to ride in it


Buddy of mine had an old Buick hearse in high school. We offended a lot of people


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

2018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demon

_The most powerful V8 engine ever bolted into a production car is now dripping 100+ high-octane fuel into all eight cylinders of this 840-horsepower 
atom splitter. Somehow, someone at Dodge convinced regulators this car qualifies as street legal, that it does not require its own licence. Somehow, 
something that consumes 5,000 litres of air every ten seconds and uses the equivalent of 500 pounds of fuel per hour is allowed into the hands of 
anyone who hasn’t been thoroughly trained by NASA. _


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A few of them...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

sulphur said:


> A few of them...
> 
> View attachment 106097
> 
> ...


Great taste as usual my friend


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I will be the minority here but my dream car would be self driving one.
I hate driving and I have no sens of directions to save my life.
I would prefer to sleep, read or play the guitar while the robot thingy is driving me around!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I gave up a dream anything vehicle years ago.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Life is what you make it.
It ain't what it seems.
But you will never live at all.
Unless you try to live your dreams.

Go get what is yer after.
Leave the rest behind.
Then you'll never know the sorrow.
Of regret for losin time.

Calvin Russell


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Am I the only person who thinks camper vans are cool?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Life is what you make it.
> It ain't what it seems.
> But you will never live at all.
> Unless you try to live your dreams.
> ...


That's right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Am I the only person who thinks camper vans are cool?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

True story....

In the early 90's my cousin had a 4 cylinder Toyota pickup, and he put the motor and transmission from a '68 Corvette into it. He put to put a new hood on it too because the motor sat up way too high. 

Let's just say it _really_ moved after that.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


You could drink on top of that!

Knowing me though, I'd have trouble getting down from that after a night of drinking.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Life is what you make it.
> It ain't what it seems.
> But you will never live at all.
> Unless you try to live your dreams.
> ...


It's like I always wanted a telecaster custom since I first saw one . Always thought next year il get one then next year came and same thing. Then I played a real one and really wanted one then I got sick of wanting one and not being able to afford one so I decided to build one . And almost 6months later this is what I have just waiting on the final parts to arrive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> It's like I always wanted a telecaster custom since I first saw one . Always thought next year il get one then next year came and same thing. Then I played a real one and really wanted one then I got sick of wanting one and not being able to afford one so I decided to build one . And almost 6months later this is what I have just waiting on the final parts to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a hardcore Tele guy, but I think those 70's Customs look cool with two humbuckers.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Did you do the body yourself?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Absolutely. And building one is great. The time is now


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I'm a hardcore Tele guy, but I think those 70's Customs look cool with two humbuckers.


I was tempted to go that route 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Did you do the body yourself?


I got the body from tonebomb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> I got the body from tonebomb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it's going to be killer when it's done.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Too many to list. Some old, some newer, some cars, some trucks, some domestic, some imported.

Not one of them is a Mopar.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Knowing me though, I'd have trouble getting down from that after a night of drinking.


Red Bull as a mixer.
It gives you wings! lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sulphur said:


> A few of them...
> 
> View attachment 106097
> 
> ...


An E-Type Jaguar! Really nice vehicle! We had a '73 British racing green coupe! It was a show stopper!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

When I was a kid, my uncle had one of these in the backyard.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Looks like it's going to be killer when it's done.


Thanks I sure hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> When I was a kid, my uncle had one of these in the backyard.


Lol my uncle had an old Chevy like that it's a deluxe coupe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> When I was a kid, my uncle had one of these in the backyard.


That is gorgeous, just gorgeous! Where's Al Capone?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol my uncle had an old Chevy like that it's a deluxe coupe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'38 Pontiac


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I seriously thought about starting my own company detailing vehicles! I love doing stuff like this! I wash, wax and detail all the vehicles in our family! I am a stickler when it comes to perfection! I love to make things look beautiful.

My hubby said I would never make any money at it though cuz I am too slow! He's laughing all the way though cuz he always has spotless vehicles! The worst thing to clean is the damned road salt on the rugs! It's like concrete!

Give me a dirty vehicle, some good music and I am one happy camper!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Who remembers this gorgeous and very evil looking Lincoln continental Mark 3? It's one of mine an hubby's favorites just because of the car!






My friend had a silver one with red leather interior! This car had every bell and whistle you could imagine! What a boat of a car but so damned luxurious!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> So we have all these dream guitars post what about cars or trucks . For truck it be an 85 Chevy blazer 5k. There's one up my way a can't help but look at it on my way into the other town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the GM C/K's. 87 is my fave. I especially like the fully loaded 91 Burbs, loaded 4x4 with charcoal and black paint. 

Tho only trucks I like more are the 62-66 Chevys


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> I gave up a dream anything vehicle years ago.


I just got to that point. Had several restorations on the go for 20 years. House, family and other hobbies competed for time and money...and for what, a car or truck I'm afraid to scratch?? Drive on Sunday? Take up my workshop space??? Good riddence


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Am I the only person who thinks camper vans are cool?


I love vans. Gotta track down the owner of one I found abandoned.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> True story....
> 
> In the early 90's my cousin had a 4 cylinder Toyota pickup, and he put the motor and transmission from a '68 Corvette into it. He put to put a new hood on it too because the motor sat up way too high.
> 
> Let's just say it _really_ moved after that.


That's the kind of stuff we do quite regularly around here. Buddy of mine just finished a 6.0L swap into a Nissan 240sx. I heloped build a supercharged 3.2L v6 swapped Civic hatchback.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

What I want ......










What I can afford .............


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Is the 7 yours?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Lola said:


> A truck you say? I wanna a racing big rig! Something like this. Unleash the beast!


I'm vehicle-shopping and was comparing fuel economy for various vehicles on the site http:\\www.fuelly.com

Just for fun I looked up a Freightliner Cascadia. The fuelly.com web site data is based on actual mileage posted by owners, so the rating on this truck is based on usually-pulling a load. Nevertheless it sorta stopped my heart to see that it requires...

... 36.9 liters per hundred kilometers! (That's quadruple my heavy diesel car that averages 9.8)

Good thing that you're very wealthy Lola!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

boyscout said:


> I'm vehicle-shopping and was comparing fuel economy for various vehicles on the site http:\\www.fuelly.com
> 
> Just for fun I looked up a Freightliner Cascadia. The fuelly.com web site data is based on actual mileage posted by owners, so the rating on this truck is based on usually-pulling a load. Nevertheless it sorta stopped my heart to see that it requires...
> 
> ...



This guy obviously has some sponsors! Most guys on this level of racing do. An extremely expensive hobby!

Just to fill the diesel tanks one time would be at least $1000.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's my dream ride.

Featherlite Coaches | Luxury Prevost Conversions & Motorhomes

Over $2 million - way more than my house, way more than I could afford, and even if I could afford it probably wouldn't buy it because it's ridiculous. But the thread title is "dream".

My here-on-earth most-wanted vehicle is this:










BMW X5 35d diesel, best-driving vehicle I've ever owned or driven.

However after six years and 200K of mostly-highway kilometers - barely-broken-in for a diesel and I had planned to drive it for at least ten years - I'm replacing it because it's too expensive to maintain and repair. Over $4K last year for routine high-mileage maintenance services (brakes, transmission, drive line, oil changes, wipers, etc.) which I could live with but also over $5K for a couple of engine-related repairs, and over $3K so far this year including $2K last week for an injector and a taillight.

Love it, best small vehicle on the road IMO, but after five years, run! BMW dealers are incredibly rapacious (I've got several should-be-incredible stories I'd be happy to tell if anyone's interested) and even the honest non-dealer service I've used has been painful because BMW parts are priced ridiculously.

Next vehicle might be a Toyota. My wife's third Highlander is also being replaced but it has over 330,000 kilometers and has cost us only oil changes and brakes and tires in over ten years. Still running like a sewing machine but now some rust and a leaking power-steering hose assembly that costs $1,300 because Toyota doesn't bother selling the part anymore has sealed its fate, but it has been a fantastic vehicle.

But hardly a "dream" car. I could do one of these in my dreams:

Bugatti Veyron - Wikipedia


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


What does this monstrosity cost?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow! This thread has been up for 2 days and there is already 6 pages!

We really have some "gear heads" if ya know what I mean!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

boyscout said:


> I'm vehicle-shopping and was comparing fuel economy for various vehicles on the site http:\\www.fuelly.com
> 
> Just for fun I looked up a Freightliner Cascadia. The fuelly.com web site data is based on actual mileage posted by owners, so the rating on this truck is based on usually-pulling a load. Nevertheless it sorta stopped my heart to see that it requires...
> 
> ...


And their efficient for a big rig. I've been through 400L of diesel in the last 6 hours


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> And their efficient for a big rig. I've been through 400L of diesel in the last 6 hours


What kind of rig are you driving again?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> And their efficient for a big rig. I've been through 400L of diesel in the last 6 hours


If you're on the highway @ 100km/hr that's over 65 liters per 100km, and if you're in the city it's much worse, do I have that right?

OMG, I had no idea they were that thirsty! That's far worse than any of the reports at fuelly.com. What are you hauling, politicians' broken promises?!

Browse All Heavy Vehicles | Fuelly


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

If I am not mistaken, the holy grail of mileage targets for semis is ... 9mpg, 26L/100km. Most on the road aren't close to that at all.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

boyscout said:


> If you're on the highway @ 100km/hr that's over 65 liters per 100km, and if you're in the city it's much worse, do I have that right?
> 
> OMG, I had no idea they were that thirsty! That's far worse than any of the reports at fuelly.com. What are you hauling, politicians' broken promises?!
> 
> Browse All Heavy Vehicles | Fuelly


That was just sitting still running the auxiliary equipment for the most part.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> If I am not mistaken, the holy grail of mileage targets for semis is ... 9mpg, 26L/100km. Most on the road aren't close to that at all.


At the link in my previous post fuelly.com purports to show actual fuel consumption reported by people driving them. A handful of trucks (summarized at the top of the page) have inputs for hundreds of thousands and even millions of miles, and the reported consumption on them ranges from about 30 l/100km to about 45 l/100km.

Then there's cboutilier's report of 400 liters for six hours standing still... ouch!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> What kind of rig are you driving again?


Hydro-vac Truck. Tandem Volvo. ISM Cummins through an 8LL. Weighs 21500kg empty haha.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> If I am not mistaken, the holy grail of mileage targets for semis is ... 9mpg, 26L/100km. Most on the road aren't close to that at all.


9 mpg is the target for the big long haul companies. 4-5 is typical for a highway truck. My tandem gets around 5 mpg on the open road, running empty.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

A 'Cuda would be nice -er, I mean effing awesome!


__
https://flic.kr/p/36054454755


But I would never allow myself to have a cruiser, as I'd get out of hand with the C.A.S.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

laristotle said:


>


I'd definitely take that for a cruise...probably still get cut-off every five minutes.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I've posted the first picture before, meant to highlight the guitar. 
This time, ignore the guitar.
I wanted an S5 since they were introduced. Walter de Silva's design, to me at least, is damn near perfect. 
Doesn't hurt that the thing is also quite luxurious, and very fast. And, fortunately, trouble-free (at least for the first four and a half years).










The day it arrived at the dealership..............










Three pedals..........










Both of my (grown) sons want this one when I'm done with it.
They're going to wait a long time.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

@blueshores_guy Barrie Autohaus? I bought my A4 Avant there (from Ottawa) since they were about the only dealership in ON that had one.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, Barrie. My S5 came there from Ottawa. At the time there were only two 6MT white ones (my desired colour) in Canada.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

NoTalentHack said:


> A 'Cuda would be nice -er, I mean effing awesome!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Mmm. Dad helped do a full resto on a 71. I have a 68 Barracuda that is beyond rotten


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Mmm. Dad helped do a full resto on a 71. I have a 68 Barracuda that is beyond rotten


Have you driven different makes of big rigs? If so, what's your favorite? 

I once went to Montreal in a Kenworth! We went on a delivery. It was a lot of fun and quite the different life style! I love the CB's! Fun to talk on.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my dream car an SS 68 Camaro. We have owned a few really nice cars but not this one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Is the 7 yours?


Nope, was just commenting on what I could afford, if I were so inclined. Drove a 7 once, and a Morgan +8. Lots of fun. But .....

When I buy a car, I take a tape measure. I open up the back and if I can't fit a combo amp in there, it isn't in the cards. So many nice cars with crappy trunks/boots/hatches. I doubt you could fit a couple harmonicas in a 7, unless you kicked out the passenger.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Have you driven different makes of big rigs? If so, what's your favorite?
> 
> I once went to Montreal in a Kenworth! We went on a delivery. It was a lot of fun and quite the different life style! I love the CB's! Fun to talk on.


My favorite are Western Stars. I've between tractor trailers and big straight trucks I've driven Volvo, Sterling, Western Star, Freightliner, Peterbilt, Navistar International and Kenworth.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> This is my dream car an SS 68 Camaro. We have owned a few really nice cars but not this one.


Many years ago, my brother-in-law wrote one like this off while drinking one night.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

That's an easy one, for me that would have to be a DeTomaso Pantera. I had the chance to buy one about 7 years ago and decided to pass since I was in the process of buying another home. I kick myself for not pulling the trigger.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those Panteras are hot, 351 Cleveland to boot!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

losch79 said:


> That's an easy one, for me that would have to be a DeTomaso Pantera. I had the chance to buy one about 7 years ago and decided to pass since I was in the process of buying another home. I kick myself for not pulling the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 106857



We had a 1974 bright yellow one. We bought it just after we got married. It was a fun vehicle! I do believe it had a 351 Clevelsnd engine in it! It purred like a lion. So scary quick and very maneuverable.

We were forever getting stopped by the Toronto cops in it though. I swear, as soon as we took on the Yonge street strip for the proverbial Saturday night cruise we would get pulled over. It was getting to be a hassle so we sold it after 2 years of ownership.

Talk about a head turner!

I loved detailing that car. An absolute joy to spit and polish this car.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw a Pantera on the road a few weeks ago. Also, some guy used to bring one to a local car show maybe 10 years ago. They are really small and very basic. Just a road going race car.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

The allure of the Pantera for me was the ridiculous amount of torque and HP you can produce out of the 351 on a budget, the Italian super car design and at the time the low valuation. But along with other cars of that era and the 80's; 308 GTS and air cooled 911's come to mind they have double and tripled in price in some cases since I was looking. 

I could imagine Lola it would cause a lot attention with it being bright Yellow!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

NoTalentHack said:


> A 'Cuda would be nice -er, I mean effing awesome!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Here's my old '70



http://imgur.com/gHYLxlu


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

OK. I don't dream anymore but once in a microsecond,...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If money was less of a concern this would be mine also!



Robert1950 said:


> OK. I don't dream anymore but once in a microsecond,...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I also had a '71 TR6 back in the day and it would be a blast to get another in good shape. Not a pic of mime btw. Mine was the same colour but I think this is at least a '72, mine didn't have the ugly bumper and also had high back bucket seats as opposed to the two piece.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I still have this 83TA seen here at a lap day on the Mosport Grand Prix track.

Don't know whether to keep it or get rid of it.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> OK. I don't dream anymore but once in a microsecond,...


If I had that, I wouldn't feel even a synapse of shame referring to it as "my Jag-U-ar"


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

My 'most wanted' are some of the slightly less common Mopar classics, like 68 Coronet and 67 Cuda notchback.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife's uncle bought a 426 hemi Coronet ('68?) back in the day. Wowzer!! That thing was smokin' fast.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

These ICON FJs are pretty cool...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I like the early years of the Pantera, before all the spoilers and wings and flares. Same with the first iteration of Countach. Cars like that don't need the gimmicks, they are fabulous right off of designer's drawing table. I also liked the Mangusta, but apparently quite a PIA with that clamshell engine cover.













Diablo said:


> Prices on these have gone nuts in the past few years, so for now, I'm going to have to settle for my "reality" dream car that I bought last year....bird in the hand, as they say...
> <a data-flickr-embed="true" href="
> 
> __
> ...


I meant to ask when I first saw it - the Ferrari is yours? You are a lucky guy. I always wanted one, but, well, you know how it goes. 

430? 360? Hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, I forgot. One of my dream cars has always been a particular White Ford Bronco.
I see it has become available, perhaps I could try to get crowdfunding for the cool million ? 

OJ Simpson: White Bronco owner willing to sell, report says


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> dude! is that yours? THAT is effing bad-ass!
> 
> 
> 
> i had a 67 rear loader miller body. mildly worked 500 caddy. a 23 ft car that would beat 5.0 mustangs between the lights. fooled quite a few. the main problem was, nowhere to park it. everywhere i went, some old person would ask me to move it because it made them nervous. about half of my buddies refused to ride in it


Registered as a 1950 in California. My brother went down and picked it up for me and I'm now going thru the bs of registering it in Canada. You think bringing a guitar across the line is fun.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Registered as a 1950 in California. My brother went down and picked it up for me and I'm now going thru the bs of registering it in Canada. You think bringing a guitar across the line is fun.


the very thing you speak of is a big part of why i sold my bikes instead of bringing them with me when i came up there


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> OK. I don't dream anymore but once in a microsecond,...


Have you seen the Top Gear with Clarkson in the roadster? I LOVE the sound of that car. I actually think I'd like the 6 over the 8. It sounds better to me and I'm sure its plenty fun


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Oh, I forgot. One of my dream cars has always been a particular White Ford Bronco.
> I see it has become available, perhaps I could try to get crowdfunding for the cool million ?
> 
> OJ Simpson: White Bronco owner willing to sell, report says


Crazy for a truck really only worth $2500


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

I had my Porsche 911 Turbo for 6 years. It is was my dream car. After a while I just didn't drive it anymore so I decided it would be better if someone else had it. Like the expression about boats, that I also found true " the 2 happiest days of your life are the day you buy your boat and the day you sell it". Pretty much how I felt about the Porsche. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*WTF ?!?*



laristotle said:


>


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> *WTF ?!?*


It's from Mad Max: Fury Road.
More here: 
Car and Driver


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw this old doll in a parking lot on Sunday. I had a red one just like it when I was in HS.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I love to look at those old late 60s muscle cars, but I couldn't handle flooring it and burning rubber in a straight line. I would rather drive something modern and cruise the twisting and winding roads.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Sub 10's in a turn key vehicle. Yes please.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> the very thing you speak of is a big part of why i sold my bikes instead of bringing them with me when i came up there


It's different when you own the bikes and move to Canada with them. A lot cheaper too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> It's different when you own the bikes and move to Canada with them. A lot cheaper too.


I think he did own them. Otherwise, why would he sell them before moving here?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> It's different when you own the bikes and move to Canada with them. A lot cheaper too.



i don't know how it is now, but when i came there you had to have a dealer statement showing any previous recall had been done already, and what those recalls were. there has to be proof of insurance and fuck tons of other paperwork. had i come across the border with them it would have been fine. but when i got there i was not allowed to leave again till i got landed . so i would have had to have them shipped, and all the paper work would have to be shown at the border when it crossed. no one would ship to east york, i would have had to go to a depot somewhere, i forget where, have them towed to the house, it was a huge pain in the ass, i did look into it. it was easier to just sell them down there and and have the money sent to me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know how it is now, but when i came there you had to have a dealer statement showing any previous recall had been done already, and what those recalls were. there has to be proof of insurance and fuck tons of other paperwork. had i come across the border with them it would have been fine. but when i got there i was not allowed to leave again till i got landed . so i would have had to have them shipped, and all the paper work would have to be shown at the border when it crossed. no one would ship to east york, i would have had to go to a depot somewhere, i forget where, have them towed to the house, it was a huge pain in the ass, i did look into it. it was easier to just sell them down there and and have the money sent to me.


Right now mine is sitting in a customs yard somewhere around Vancouver. It's going to be a while yet before it gets "Canadianized". Because Alberta doesn't have any Vintage or collector mc insurance and not too many places will insure a bike over 30 years old it will be registered and insured in B.C. The easiest part is the motor vehicle inspection for an out of country motorcycle.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I got to spend the last few nights doing an engine swap on one of my favorite cars from the post-muscle modern era.

AE86 Corrola GTS


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Boring I know but if I won the lottery my daily driver would either be a Subaru Forester or a BMW X3.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

We looked at the Subaru for a while but because there wasn't a local dealer we ended up with a Toyota. On our trips to and from the east coast we saw a lot of Subaru cars on the Trans-Canada.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mooh said:


> We looked at the Subaru for a while but because there wasn't a local dealer we ended up with a Toyota. On our trips to and from the east coast we saw a lot of Subaru cars on the Trans-Canada.


Subarus are great, as long as you don't mind the poor fuel mileage, expensive parts, and semi regular head gasket issues. 

That's naturally aspirated Subarus. Don't even look at a WRX or STI unless you can handle it going in for warranty engine jobs. The 2017 STIs are already blowing up.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I got lucky a few years back. I actually own my first "realistic" dream car. I've wanted it since I was 13-14. Birth year model too. Haven't driven it in a few years, but im getting it ready for the road again.

1991 Honda CRX Si. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BW54oGxF7cQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/eTDpzJibAk/


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

My buddy had one of those and it treated him well. Deceptively fast.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

NoTalentHack said:


> My buddy had one of those and it treated him well. Deceptively fast.


The beauty is in the weight. I'm sub 2000lbs with a full tank of fuel. I'm sitting around 130-140 bhp right now, and it's probably a 14.5-15 second car. If I ever finish rebuilding my big motor I'll be looking at high 11s or low 12s.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The heir apparent?










305 HP through the front wheels. That's some good suspension geometry and differential smarts.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> The heir apparent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the heir to the CRX was the 135hp CRZ Hybrid. They kinda dropped the ball there, and the poor sales showed it.

The new CTR is the heir to the original CTR and ITR from 95-96. Those were, IMHO, the last great fwd Hondas.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> Unfortunately the heir to the CRX was the 135hp CRZ Hybrid. They kinda dropped the ball there, and the poor sales showed it.
> 
> The new CTR is the heir to the original CTR and ITR from 95-96. Those were, IMHO, the last great fwd Hondas.


CTR = Civic Type R? 

I dunno, I'm gonna go drive one. If not for that god-awful boy-racer wing, it may have been a front runner. There is no delete option - and they say it helps the aero at 220+ KPH. The thing'll hit 270 to 280, by the sounds of it. And just set a new FWD track record at The 'Ring.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> CTR = Civic Type R?
> 
> I dunno, I'm gonna go drive one. If not for that god-awful boy-racer wing, it may have been a front runner. There is no delete option - and they say it helps the aero at 220+ KPH. The thing'll hit 270 to 280, by the sounds of it. And just set a new FWD track record at The 'Ring.


The list of cars that it beat around the Ring was simply jaw dropping. 

CTR=Civic Type R, ITR= Integra Type R. The original CTR was a modified 96-00 Civic chassis, and the ITR was the 94-01 Integra/92-95 Civic chassis.

It is said that Honda took a hit on every Type R they sold. They only sold them for the brand image of racing heritage. I've spent all my spare Internet time on Honda forums until I discovered this place.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> The list of cars that it beat around the Ring was simply jaw dropping.
> 
> CTR=Civic Type R, ITR= Integra Type R. The original CTR was a modified 96-00 Civic chassis, and the ITR was the 94-01 Integra/92-95 Civic chassis.
> 
> It is said that Honda took a hit on every Type R they sold. They only sold them for the brand image of racing heritage. I've spent all my spare Internet time on Honda forums until I discovered this place.


Were those previous-gen Type R's sold in Canada? I thought it was just a Euro/Asia thing, except on Gran Tourisimo?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Were those previous-gen Type R's sold in Canada? I thought it was just a Euro/Asia thing, except on Gran Tourisimo?


Only the Integra Type R was, under the Acura brand.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Subarus are great, as long as you don't mind the poor fuel mileage, expensive parts, and semi regular head gasket issues.
> 
> That's naturally aspirated Subarus. Don't even look at a WRX or STI unless you can handle it going in for warranty engine jobs. The 2017 STIs are already blowing up.


Thanks for the warning. Incidentally, we've been perfectly happy with a succession of leased Toyotas (3 Rav4s and a Tacoma), and one used Matrix. Reliable, economical, comfortable, great local service, easy to drive, decent in foul weather, and not too expensive. The Tacoma 4 door short box 4x4 was my favourite by far.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Got a new to me ..kinda dream truck ..that count ... I managed to find an 11 yr old truck that hasn't see winter with 124 kms ..looks like this ..loaded with skylight , leather ..the works ...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Got a new to me ..kinda dream truck ..that count ... I managed to find an 11 yr old truck that hasn't see winter with 124 kms ..looks like this ..loaded with skylight , leather ..the works ...


Very nice and with 124 it's just broken in.

I have a 2010 XLT and no problems with it at all so far. Thinking about getting a RCSB 5 litre but they are hard to find and I probably don't exactly need another truck in addition to the one I have now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


>


too new


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> too new


See page one.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Unfortunately the heir to the CRX was the 135hp CRZ Hybrid. They kinda dropped the ball there, and the poor sales showed it.
> 
> The new CTR is the heir to the original CTR and ITR from 95-96. Those were, IMHO, the last great fwd Hondas.



I liked the CR-Z. It was between that and the Mini I bought to replace my broken Mini.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> I liked the CR-Z. It was between that and the Mini I bought to replace my broken Mini.


IMO the CRZ should've had the hybrid under an HF trim package, and had an Si package with the 2.0 or 2.4L to appease the performance fans. Then it couldve been succesful.

Honda attempted to create a sports hybrid market, and failed. Instead they ended up with a poor hybrid and a shitty sports car.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Boring I know but if I won the lottery my daily driver would either be a Subaru Forester or a BMW X3.


Why the Forester instead of the Outback? Assuming that a lottery would make you care a little less about the price difference.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

boyscout said:


> Why the Forester instead of the Outback? Assuming that a lottery would make you care a little less about the price difference.


Taller cargo space, shorter wheelbase, and slightly higher ride height.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

For me, it would depend on winning the lottery, and then whether or not I can keep my current machine (Hemi Ram). If so, then I would go this route as my dream garage:



















Now, if keeping my Ram wasn't in the mix, I'd probably go this route instead of the Land Cruiser:


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

butterknucket said:


>


I've had a couple of older VW vans when I was younger, including a 72 Kombi camperized van with the pop-up roof. We traveled with the two kids all over and there was room for everyone. One of the few vehicles that I actually regret getting rid of. But the tie-died curtains and long hair days are behind me. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitars & Cars said:


> I've had a couple of older VW vans when I was younger, including a 72 Kombi camperized van with the pop-up roof. We traveled with the two kids all over and there was room for everyone. One of the few vehicles that I actually regret getting rid of. But the tie-died curtains and long hair days are behind me. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just grow your hair long again and hit the road.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Just grow your hair long again and hit the road.


I tried that. Unfortunately these days it looks like I'm trying to tell Marty that he's got to get the DeLorean up to 88 mph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitars & Cars said:


> I tried that. Unfortunately these days it looks like I'm trying to tell Marty that he's got to get the DeLorean up to 88 mph.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried growing my hair long again last year and into the early part of this year. 

I came to the overwhelming realization that my hair looks better short.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> I tried growing my hair long again last year and into the early part of this year.
> 
> I came to the overwhelming realization that my hair looks better short.


I did that a few years ago and came to the same conclusion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Always dug the rivieras, if gas mileage wasn't an issue


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I have an X3, it's been faultless for 3 years, a great all around vehicle.



Guncho said:


> Boring I know but if I won the lottery my daily driver would either be a Subaru Forester or a BMW X3.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I want a pickup truck that runs on hydrogen or like the Chevy Volt concept. Small generator kicks in when your charge is depleted so you never get stranded


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

One of the first cars that ever got my attention when I was a lad was a '69 Beaumont. A Chevelle, made by Pontiac Canada, with a LeMans interior.










I grew up in a small neighbourhood of about 70 homes in a valley, not even a corner store. One guy had a Superbird, then a big block 'vette. There was an RS Challenger that a lady drove, and a Buick GS down the street. One family had a Corvair even.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another few cars I am kind of keen on. Shitty on fuel, but that is besides the point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Shitty on fuel, but that is besides the point.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


Nice, but how long does it take to charge vs the miles it travels?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When I was younger, I wanted a Lotus Elan like Emma Peel drove, or a Studebaker Avanti. I thought all three were dead sexy.

More recently, I kinda wanted a Scion XB, after I read a review of one in Guitar Player (the only automotive review they've ever had). Now, I think I like those Ford Transit things I see serving as delivery trucks everywhere.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

butterknucket said:


>


I always wanted one of those, then they released this ad in Oz.... just can't do it now.






Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

That being said, I saw some awesome cars in Fernie on the weekend.



















Sent from my other brain.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jim DaddyO said:


> One of the first cars that ever got my attention when I was a lad was a '69 Beaumont. A Chevelle, made by Pontiac Canada, with a LeMans interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My neighbor has a 68.5 302 RS Camaro. Super drool worthy. He's got about $750k worth of cars in his garage, and he daily drives a fleet of 4cyl Fox Body Mustangs.

Dad's "one that got away" was a California Edition 72 LeMans GT coupe. 350 Pontiac 3 speed.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Subarus are great, as long as you don't mind the poor fuel mileage, expensive parts, and semi regular head gasket issues.
> 
> That's naturally aspirated Subarus. Don't even look at a WRX or STI unless you can handle it going in for warranty engine jobs. The 2017 STIs are already blowing up.


we've owned 2 Outbacks, haven't had any issues whatsoever, and they've been AMAZING on gas (except when towing) while delivering low emissions (PZEV). highly recommend them.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> View attachment 113345


I always wanted a Checker.
And I'd like one of these too:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2017)

jb welder said:


> I always wanted a Checker.
> And I'd like one of these too:


Cool! A shopping cart.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I always wanted a Checker.
> And I'd like one of these too:


I would use that for a daily driver.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

In the summer.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I always wanted a Checker.
> And I'd like one of these too:


Oh man! Just winch on a container of band gear. Next week winch on a camper... etc. !!!!!!!!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Just add the checkers on the sides...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm hoping to pull the trigger on a new vehicle this week. Just waiting to get in for the test drive. 2010 Infiniti FX50


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> if christine was my car, she would look like this. exactly. like. this. this is what i want specifically this


I had the real Christine parked in my driveway for a few days when they were filming a Stephen King thing, a while back

it was pretty freaky, looking outside at night and seeing that car in my driveway...

they had 24/7 security keeping an eye on it

pic


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I wish I had the cash, space, and time to get working on the girlfriend's car. She's got a 68 Plymouth Barracuda sitting at father's that he gave up on mid-resto.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

bolero said:


> I had the real Christine parked in my driveway for a few days when they were filming a Stephen King thing, a while back
> 
> it was pretty freaky, looking outside at night and seeing that car in my driveway...
> 
> ...


Totally outlandish without being over the top. Even I would look cool in this!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Stunning and iconic British styling with AMG power.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Like I said before, I'm just gonna live with what I got. Works well in Edmonton winters...










If you are wondering about the white looking leaves and grass,... infrared.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Like I said before, I'm just gonna live with what I got. Works well in Edmonton winters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice truck. My wife had one like that.

I always figured IR worked better in black and white - way more abstract although that pic looks like a combo of monochrome on the truck and IR in the background.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Best trucks Chevy has made coming up




























my friend's 87 c10 step-side with an 454 four barrel for an engine , 1985 5k blazer and a 74 Silverado 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Best trucks Chevy has made coming up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always loved the C/K line. The step has an 81-83 front clip(??). 87 was my fave year


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Always loved the C/K line. The step has an 81-83 front clip(??). 87 was my fave year


Lain could of had the year wrong you never know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lain could of had the year wrong you never know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or clip could be swapped. Not uncommon.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> or clip could be swapped. Not uncommon.


I know I want it il post pics of his cool collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> I know I want it il post pics of his cool collection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always like the charcoal/black Wrangler paint jobs too. I think the current GM trucks are getting back to the C/K roots. I'm in a 2016 and love it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> I always like the charcoal/black Wrangler paint jobs too. I think the current GM trucks are getting back to the C/K roots. I'm in a 2016 and love it.


Here's some cool cars . But I can't seem to find the picture of his ac cobra



































. This isn't included the 3 Volkswagen 2trucks and a Jetta , older 72ish Chevy pickup on an yukons frame ,motor home , 2atvs ,three ride ons , his boat god he has a massive collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this the guy that owns the car museum on the way to Ctown (on the drive in from the bridge?)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Is this the guy that owns the car museum on the way to Ctown (on the drive in from the bridge?)


No this fella is a man whom moved here. From ont . He collected guitars as well. I liked is 32 Gibson Charly Christian he let go for a little under $1500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> Best trucks Chevy has made coming up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO they are the best line of gas powered pickup trucks ever released to date. I prefer the looks of a 68-72, but the 73-87 are the better truck. I'd love to get ahold of a 79 3500 Camper Special.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not especially desirous of Porsches, but there was one parked in front of work the other day that was dead sexy. It had a sort of satin black finish. So, not glossy. It was professionally done, and may well be one of the stock finish options. Made the car look just crazy powerful; like the Darth Vader of sports cars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Darth Vader of sports cars


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 116601


Now that just looks like a plastic kid's toy. The Porsche I saw looked like it was 100% *machine, *rather than a machine underneath with a chassis over top.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Now that just looks like a plastic kid's toy. The Porsche I saw looked like it was 100% *machine, *rather than a machine underneath with a chassis over top.


It might've been "wrapped".

I saw a show the other day and they wrapped a Mercedes in a cool flat copper colour.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

Corvette with a C6 engine, a customized fiberglass shell and a
customized chassis that allows it to reach 150 mph and drift.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

bzrkrage said:


> I always wanted one of those, then they released this ad in Oz.... just can't do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sitting in front of the wheels makes them a little weird to drive and makes you nervous about any collision. The pedals are right behind the headlights. 
The shifter needs a 2 foot circle, and you have to move your legs to go into reverse. No heat. Gutless. 
Still fun to drive and own, I've had two over the years and loved and hated them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sulphur said:


> It might've been "wrapped".
> 
> I saw a show the other day and they wrapped a Mercedes in a cool flat copper colour.


I would think that the same sort of satin finish in copper would also be quite appealing. I guess the only drawback for me would be that, while much of the other hardware on the vehicle - bumpers, hubcaps, door handles, etc. - are pretty compatible with a satin black "wrap" or paint job, an all-copper-coloured vehicle, including those other accoutrements, would likely look a little weird to many. That doesn't mean that gleaming chrome bumpers, hubcaps, and doorhandles would _impair_ the visual appeal of an otherwise satin copper finish, but it would have a different feel than an entire vehicle that looks like it's carbon fibre.

One man's aesthetic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

'67 New Yorker?
I just recently acquired a '95.
Sofa on wheels.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wardo said:


>


I made of think of this car I saw the other week. I know it isn't the same model or isn't in quite as good condition but is definitely from the same era...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> '67 New Yorker?
> I just recently acquired a '95.
> Sofa on wheels.


Grand Touring Side Road Edition ... lol


----------

